# need help



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

equinox said:


> I am looking to buy a snowboard with mtx. Gnu Chb or Gnu danny kass dirty habits. I was wondering if these boards would be alright for all-mountain freeride? If so, which of these would be better for freeride and some park. Mostly freeride though.
> 
> One more question, I am 5'6 160-170 and right now riding a 159. seems a little too big, should I go with a smaller board?


Well a 159cm is good for you but if it feels to big and effects your riding go with a smaller one maybe in the board range of 153-159cm or ask from whatever board shop you are buying from. The Gnu Danny Kass dirty habits board would be best for freestyle and some park and the Gnu Chb is mainly for park use.


----------

